# Trooper Andrew Stocks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Trooper Andrew Stocks 
*North Carolina Highway Patrol
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 9, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 43
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* C-352
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 9, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Andrew Stocks was killed in an automobile accident when his patrol car collided with a garbage truck. He was responding to an accident when the collision occurred on Ten-Ten Road.

He was transported to WakeMed Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Trooper Stocks had served with the agency for 4 years. He is survived by his wife and child.
Agency Contact Information
North Carolina Highway Patrol
512 N Salisbury Street
Raleigh, NC 27699

Phone: (919) 733-7952

_*Please contact the North Carolina Highway Patrol for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Tribute


----------

